# Outdoors > Fishing >  what lures to use when fresh water fishing

## Dan-N

Just got myself a spin fishing rod and was wondering what people would recommend to use for lures? What size and type? Am planning on fishing small to medium rivers, 

any advice would be much appreciated. 

Cheers Dan

----------


## sakokid

The best lures  to use and speaking from experience, are the ones where the little thingie spins around the main lure.  Trout will grab these pretty fast. For small steams use the lite ones, and deeper larger streams use the heavier ones.  Bout ten dollars each.

----------


## Dan-N

Thanks so you mean ones like mepps spinners?

Cheers

----------


## hunter308

> Thanks so you mean ones like mepps spinners?
> 
> Cheers


Those are the ones he is talking about, also try black and gold and the green and gold toby lures they work really well another trick is to get a z or any spinner  tie a hare n copper nymph to a short trace then tie the trace to the hook of the spinner that works really well

----------


## Dan-N

Thanks  I will go buy some this weekend  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Frosty

Veltic/mepps/rapala

----------


## mrs dundee

Veltic,black tobys anyone worth a try,goodluck.

----------


## stug

I catch most of my trout with a black and gold Toby.

----------


## JoshC

Black and gold toby, silver and blue toby, green/gold or red/gold veltec, silver or red/silver wedge, brown or rainbow trout rapalas. 

I've been getting into a bit of soft baiting for trout which is something a bit different but effective.

----------


## Dundee

Anything 7gms or less.

----------


## Toby

Brown trout CD5 Rapala sinking

----------


## Chris

Red / Gold & Green Black Gold veltic # 3 #4 ,Blue /Silver Toby 10g ,DAM/Effzette- Rainbow trout 3D 6g 
Silver holographic veltic #3 or similar .Lip ripper Z spoons ,
all above work very well 1st couple of hours daylight & last 2 before dark.

----------


## Shooter

> I catch most of my trout with a black and gold Toby.


 All I ever use mate! Have been looking at those Rapala lures but can't justify the extra dollars.  Does anyone here rate those rapalas over the trusted Toby?

----------


## Toby

> All I ever use mate! Have been looking at those Rapala lures but can't justify the extra dollars.  Does anyone here rate those rapalas over the trusted Toby?


Rapalas are the shit. Back when we done lots of trout fishing we used all kinds of lures and always left the rapalas cause in our local they were $18 each but one day dad got a couple of them and they worked wonders. I outfished a couple of mates in the same pool even they use rapalas now  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cant speak for the rest of NZ, tobys have their place. Good for places where you need to cast far and such. Rapals can be hard to get decent distance. Fine for the rivers here but the lakes can be hard. River fish are better though anyway

----------


## Frosty

> All I ever use mate! Have been looking at those Rapala lures but can't justify the extra dollars.  Does anyone here rate those rapalas over the trusted Toby?


Hell yes

----------


## Dundee

The rapala replicas are about a third of the price of rapalas. They are pretty good also.If you want further casting distance add split shot.

----------


## Shooter

> The rapala replicas are about a third of the price of rapalas. They are pretty good also.If you want further casting distance add split shot.Attachment 32897


 Yea saw your post the other day Dundee, thats what got me thinking about the Rapala route again.  Where abouts do you pick up your replicas?  I had a look on trade me and there are a ton of different replicas of varying price and quality...

----------


## Dundee

The local sportshops have them for $9.99

----------


## Shooter

Got no local sports shops close so on to trade me I think.  Hmmm now to troll through to find something that resembles some local fish...

----------


## Dundee

The replicas are called 'Strada'

----------


## Shooter

> The replicas are called 'Strada'


Thanks mate.

----------


## Dundee

Heading out soon if there is any results you know where too look. I'm gonna start with this.


Then this


And will come back with the Strada on.
I probably just jinxed myself..................Back in a couple of hours.

----------


## Toby

Do you catch many trout with that clip on the hook like that?

Also does the split shot effect how the lure acts?

----------


## Dundee

Lost that last streamer above :XD: 
Nufn tonight :ORLY: 


Got harassed by some chick down there tonight she will keep. :Psmiley: 

Saw a couple of biggies but they still there. :Have A Nice Day: 

Toss up too go bush  or river tomorrow.

River will be cooler and I might see that hot chick again :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Toby I have been told before from guides too lose the clip but I keep it on as it easier to change lures if I need to change.Just look through 'Catch any trout' thread seems too work for me.

I had the split shot about 30 cm in front of lure/fly doesn't seem too effect the retrieve but nothing tonight.

----------


## Dundee

Damn ya all missed the double rise :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## poodle

I have only started to use Rapalas but already they have outfished every other merhod I have tried.
A litter silver floating one caught me a nice 60cm brown trout. I like the floating ones because they stay above the weeds really well. You can also drop them in at the start of a pool and just let them drift down until you start your retrieve. There is no 'plop' to startle fish. A cd 5 can be a bit light to cast any distance. A lot of people seem to be saying get rid of the belly treble and just put a single upward facing hook with a straight eye on the back. Better for the fish and loads less snags.

A silver paddle tail softbait also works for me but most of my fishing is close to river mouths. 

A black and gold toby is the only thing my mate fishes with and it seems to work for him.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I've found funnily enough some of the soft baits in that one would use for saltwater fishing work really well.

Particularly the pumpkin seed colouring.

Basically for soft baits anything that has a jiggle and looks similar to the Billy's or looks really different they'll nab.

I'm a huge tassie devil fan too.

Try the Tequila sunrise and white christmas tree patter in the 13
.5gr size.

Also try the pink coloured patterns as they work really well!

Others that come to mind as deadly combos are the Storm series of soft baits that look like miniature trout and perch.

I mostly fly fish now so dont mind sharing what I know spinning wise!

And like the others have said have some veltecs, spoons and a few Toby's!

Tight lines mate

----------


## uk_exile

I'm not having much luck with lake kayak trolling tassie devils or black & gold toby. Any hints? It's at Lake Clearwater & Lake Heron

----------


## jakewire



----------


## Hiawatha

The good old black and gold toby takes a lot of beating. I reckon the rapalas do that. I love them! I have recently started fly fishing and am doing better than both with a black wolly buggar wet fly. Have never had that much joy with a mepps but know they work. Love the idea of towing a wet fly behind a toby.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> The good old black and gold toby takes a lot of beating. I reckon the rapalas do that. I love them! I have recently started fly fishing and am doing better than both with a black wolly buggar wet fly. Have never had that much joy with a mepps but know they work. Love the idea of towing a wet fly behind a toby.


Or you can swap the hook out for a teaser.

You can also swap the hooks on tassie devils out for teasers too.

Adds a bit of flare.

I find with the tassie devil rig the best thing to do is to have a small bead separating the lure and teaser otherwise the hook of the teaser can go inside the lure a bit further and doesn't swim how it should in the water

----------


## Flyblown

> Attachment 124048


We laugh @jakewire, unfortunately I have actually witnessed this method of fishing, in Mozambique, using scavenged land mine explosives rigged together in an improvised bomb-string, and various other re-purposed armaments. It's not cool, its very scary and its somewhat detrimental to the fishy habitat!

(We once dived an inshore reef that had been blown to smithereens, and found some of their 'bombs' on the seafloor that hadn't gone off. Crikey...)

----------


## Hiawatha

What is a teaser? Thanks

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

A teaser is one of these

Albeit they come in all sorts of different colors :-) 

A nice combo is on a tassie devil which is pink and blue coloured is to put a pink teaser behind it as the hook. Use a lump bead to separate the lure and the teaser so it swims more naturally.

Or on a black and gold one use a gold teaser ;-)

----------

